# To Charlie Wilson



## Tony.Fussell (Nov 23, 2009)

*To Charlie Wood*

Hi Charlie
Thanks for the post.
I live in Table View where I think you must pass on the way from your place to Cape Town.
It would be nice to meet up.
I am in the Cape Town phone book.
Give me a ring & we could arrange something.
All the Best
Tony


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Hello Tony, welcome on board from The Flat Bit of Europe. Do you happen to come from South Wales? as I went to school in Barry, with a guy called Fussell.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome onboard to SN and enjoy the voyage


----------

